# I'm #79 in the Trials at Cedars SIBO/IBS study



## FPHHT! (Feb 1, 2000)

Hello.I'm in the clinical trial at Cedars with Dr. Pimental. I hope he finds the cure for IBS. Maybe he will find the answer and all of us can be cured!FARTMAN!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fphht, good luck with your study I hope it is successful for you.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## FPHHT! (Feb 1, 2000)

thanks eric. so far i think they are on to somthing.if i am cured i suppose i should tell you guys about it, huh?FART MAN !!!


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Please tell us all about it! We are counting on you! Fartman, our hero! Heehee....good luck, we wish you the best!


----------



## FPHHT! (Feb 1, 2000)

so far it has cured all of my symtoms of bloating, gas, crampyness, and multiple daily poopings. it still has not cleared up all the d. i am eating junk food and fat and stuff i normally would not just to make it hard for them. only break i'm giving them is i'm staying away from the milk. they think my d will go way in a few days too. we will just see about that.FART MAN TO THE RESCUE !!!!


----------

